# Nephew went to the big gun show in Tulsa Sat.



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Bought a used 36 Navy for $50. Walked the entire show, and was wore out when he came home. Sun he got to fooling with it and found that the cylinder pin is loose. He brought it out Sun and also set up a deer stand. He works 20hrs at bass pro. Someone there told him of a gunsmith that could fix it. He wanted my openion as to whether it was worth fixing or not. Not so much money wise, as if the fix would last long term. I said, he ought to call the guy to get a price, BUT likely the guy wouldn't give him one until he saw the condition of the gun. Said, were it me, id chalk it up to experience, save the cyl and barrel and maybe the pin and chunk the rest. Whaddia you say?????????
he set up a 4ft by 6in dia sewer pipe to a tree and filled it with shelled corn around 100ft from my house. I checked it yesterday and it was down around 16in. Today its down 1/2. When it runs empty, ill just throw a handful of corn there a day to keep whatever interested. he also set up 2 game cams. I don't see any paw marks, not that I especially would as the corn is right on the ground. I think the squrrels, possums and ***** are getting it, myself.
What if I dug a deep post hole and put some corn in it, do you think id see deer sign of them trying to get at it?


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

FarmboyBill said:


> Bought a used 36 Navy for $50. Walked the entire show, and was wore out when he came home. Sun he got to fooling with it and found that the cylinder pin is loose. He brought it out Sun and also set up a deer stand. He works 20hrs at bass pro. Someone there told him of a gunsmith that could fix it. He wanted my openion as to whether it was worth fixing or not. Not so much money wise, as if the fix would last long term. I said, he ought to call the guy to get a price, BUT likely the guy wouldn't give him one until he saw the condition of the gun. Said, were it me, id chalk it up to experience, save the cyl and barrel and maybe the pin and chunk the rest. Whaddia you say?????????
> he set up a 4ft by 6in dia sewer pipe to a tree and filled it with shelled corn around 100ft from my house. I checked it yesterday and it was down around 16in. Today its down 1/2. When it runs empty, ill just throw a handful of corn there a day to keep whatever interested. he also set up 2 game cams. I don't see any paw marks, not that I especially would as the corn is right on the ground. I think the squrrels, possums and ***** are getting it, myself.
> What if I dug a deep post hole and put some corn in it, do you think id see deer sign of them trying to get at it?


Squirells and possums will still get it. 4-6 foot pipe with lid and handle and a upward 45 on bottom and hang from a limb 3 foot off ground. Still get occasional critter but a lot less getting the main supply which means more for deer.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> What if I dug a deep post hole and put some corn in it, do you think id see deer sign of them trying to get at it?


Putting corn in a hole is a waste of time.

If you want to see tracks take a rake and scrape down to bare dirt around the feeder. Leave a smooth surface by using the back of the rake once you dig it up a little.

Refilling the feeder is far better than you going out there every day.
There's not much point in feeding them if you're going to train them to only come at night.

Let the gunsmith look at the gun before you start throwing parts away.
It may be a simple fix and it can't hurt to let the expert look at it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hes not going to be back here until MAYBE next week, as he works for the city of Tulsa, along with 20hrs at BP. Ill run out of corn in a couple days at this rate if I keep topping off the tube.
The (expert) is around 90 miles away from him


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Ill run out of corn in a couple days at this rate if I keep topping off the tube.


Don't keep topping it off.
Refill it only when it's empty.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

He only had around a 1/3 of a bag left from using it on other feeders I guess. I imagine I could only top it off one more time. Nope, when its empty, ill just throw a fist full around it to keep them coming back till he gets here.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Soooo....Is thsi thread about gun shows or corn feeders?
As feeders are not allowed in Wisconsin...nor considered very sporting...I have nothing to add.

As far as gun shows...Always ask the question "Does it work/shoot"?
If you get a vague "Not sure got it from a little old lady that just used it on Sundays....maybe look it over real good...and ask for some money to be knocked off, for repairs.
Maybe time to move on.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Nope, when its empty, ill just throw* a fist full *around it to keep them coming back till he gets here.


You'll just be feeding a few birds and squirrels that way, while leaving your own scent in the area

If you want to limit what they eat, get corn still on the cob.
That will keep the birds from getting a lot of it and will make the deer work harder to eat it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Good idea, tho I don't know where in Okla you could find corn on the cob. Im the only one ive seen have it here in 38yrs


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> I don't know where in Okla you could find corn on the cob.


First you find a corn field.....
They also like apples and sweet potatoes among other things.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I havnt seen a corn field in NE Okla, except mine. Apples and sweet taters would be easier.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it's after Halloween see what you can round up for pumpkins that haven't gone rotten bust the first few they will get the idea after that.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I havnt seen a pumkin in 2 weeks.


----------

